# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  si te fus fjalet nga nje file ne list box

## matjani152

kush mund te me tregoje ndonje kod ne vb si te fus fjalet nga nje file ne nje listbox

----------


## hot_prinz

Ne Vb.Net



```

itemListBox.Items.AddRange(Split(My.Computer.FileSystem.ReadAllText(path & "itemInfo.txt"), vbNewLine)) 


```

----------


## matjani152

faleminderit

----------

